# كلنا نبارك لدريم وديانا



## Coptic Man (25 فبراير 2006)

*كلنا نبارك لدريم وديانا*

نقول الف مبروك للعضويتن الشقيتين 

دريم و ديانا 

علي توليهم مهام الاشراف والرب يكون في عونهم 

دريم علي منتدي الترحيب و التعارف والالعاب

وديانا علي منتدي الاجتماعيات 

سمعينا زغروطة يا ميرنا ههههههههه 

:smil6: :smil6: :smil6:​


----------



## ميرنا (25 فبراير 2006)

*لولولولوولولولو30:       لولولولولولللللللللللللللللللللللللى 30: 30:  

اى خدمه مبروك درمولا مبروك يا بت يا دودو عقبال متتجوزى وتلاقى اللى بدورى عليه وتريحينى *


----------



## Michael (25 فبراير 2006)

الف الف مبروك ليكم انتوا الاثنين

الحقيقة انا معرفكوش 

بس بين عليكوا انكم شخصيات حلوة 

وان شاء الله نتعرف

الف مبروك

والرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ++sameh++ (25 فبراير 2006)

*الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك وربنا يكون معاكم فى خدمتكم ويبارك فيها ، ربنا يعينكم*


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2006)

*و بهذا تحقق حلم دريم بتولي الاشراف, و لا على اكثر من منتدى, شفتي يا دريم, اوعى ترمي البلونة علي ثاني*

*الف الف مبروك ليكم, و يا رب تكون هذه فرصة ليكم للحدمة, و الرب يتخدمكم لمجد اسمه*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## blackguitar (25 فبراير 2006)

*رائع يا مينا وماى روك فعلا اخترتوا المكان الصح ليهم*
*الف الف مبروك يا دريم بجد تستاهليها*
*ومبروك يا ديانا بجد انتى من احسن الناس اللى يمسكوا المنتدى ده*


----------



## †gomana† (25 فبراير 2006)

*فعلا يا بولا ديانا لايقة على منتدى الاجتماعيات اوى*
*وعلى راى ميرنا يارب تتجوز بقى وتريحنى انا كمان*

*مبروووووووووك ياحبيبتى على الاشراف وعقبال الجواز ياربى ودى كانت دعوتها الجميلة لما باركتلى يا جماعة على الاشراف*

*مبروك يا دودو عقبال المشرف العام ههههههههه*

*ومبروك يا دريم يا عسل على الاشراف*

*ربنا يبارك فيكم ويبارك خدمتكم وحياتكم*


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2006)

يا مينا... البنات زادوا بالاشراف... اخاف ينقلبوا علينا بعدين... خلينا نتناقش بالموضوع في الماسنجر!!


----------



## †gomana† (25 فبراير 2006)

*سورى يا جماعة ديــــــــــانــــا مش موجودة لانها مسافرة ويارب ترجع بالسلامة *
*ومش هاتيجى غير الاسبوع اللى جاى *

*صلوا انها ترجع بالسلامة وربنا يبارك حياتكم*

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Maya (25 فبراير 2006)

*ألف مبروك لكل من الأخت Dream والأخت ديانا على الإشراف وعلى هذه الثقة والتي تستحقانها وأتمنى أن يكون مكانكما  الجديد في المنتدى دافعاً للمزيد من العمل لتحقيق النجاح لهذا المنتدى العزيز ،  والتعاون مع بقية المشاركين  لتحقيق جو رائع من الحوار والمعلومات والخدمة الروحية والفائدة الحقيقية لجميع الاخوة والأخوات ....*


----------



## koky (25 فبراير 2006)

*الف الف الف مبروك*

*مبروك يا ديانا علي الاشراف*

*مبروك يا دريم علي الاشراف*

*ربنا معاكم ويساعدكم*

*ويرجع ديانا من السفر بالسلامة*


*اختكم الصغننة*
*:new5: كوكي :new5: *​


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 فبراير 2006)

مبروك يا دريم و كمان مبروك يا ديانا ربنا يوفقكم و تكونوا مشرفين من الاخر
و تضيفوا جديد للمنتدى الجميل ده


----------



## جورج كرسبو (25 فبراير 2006)

الف الف مبروك لــــــــــــــــــــــــ  دريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم  وديانـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## maarttina (25 فبراير 2006)

معلهش انا دايما كده متأخره سامحيني يا دريم انتي وديانا 
والف مبروك ليكم ايوة كده خلوا العنصر النسائي يسيطر علي المنتدي 
وبعدين يا روك ننقلب عليكم ايه بس ده احنا جنس ناعم يعني مش بتوع انقلابات ولا الحاجات ده


----------



## answer me muslims (25 فبراير 2006)

الف مبروك لدريم وديانا وانا واثق جدا انهم هيكونو اضافه كبيرة للمنتدى ربنا يباركهم ويستخدمهم لمجد اسمه:36_3_9:


----------



## smile (26 فبراير 2006)

*مبروك يا دريم وديانا*


----------



## drpepo (26 فبراير 2006)

مبروك ليكم اخوتى وربنا يزيد خدمتكم


----------



## Coptic Lady (26 فبراير 2006)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا دريم 

مبرووووووووووووووووووك ديانا

ولا يا ولاد البنات كتروا وحنعمل انقلاب قريب على راى روك ههههههه

فينك يا ايزاك تيجى تشوف

خوفى لاينط من المنتدى ينتحر يا دريم *


----------



## +Dream+ (26 فبراير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> نقول الف مبروك للعضويتن الشقيتين
> 
> دريم و ديانا
> 
> ...


 
*اولا ميرسى ليك يا مينا على التهنئه *
*و الف مبروك لديانا *
*و سورى للتاخير فى الرد انا لسه شايفه الترحيب النهاردة *
*و اولا احب اشكركم على ثقتكم الغاليه دى و انشالله ربنا يقدرنى و اكون قدها *


----------



## +Dream+ (26 فبراير 2006)

*



لولولولوولولولو30: لولولولولولللللللللللللللللللللللللى 30: 30: 



أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ايه دة ايه دة ميرنا بتعرف تزغرط 
طب لو سمحت تزغرطى لابنى يوم فرحه عشان انا مش بعرف 
ههههههههه*


----------



## +Dream+ (26 فبراير 2006)

> الحقيقة انا معرفكوش
> 
> بس بين عليكوا انكم شخصيات حلوة
> 
> وان شاء الله نتعرف



*الله يبارك فيك يا Michael Magde*
*و انشالله نعرف بعض اكتر*
* و حمدلله على سلامتك *


*



الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك وربنا يكون معاكم فى خدمتكم ويبارك فيها ، ربنا يعينكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الله يبارك فيك يا سامح 
و يكون معاك فى خدمتك و يقويك 

*


----------



## +Dream+ (26 فبراير 2006)

*شكر*



			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> *و بهذا تحقق حلم دريم بتولي الاشراف, و لا على اكثر من منتدى, شفتي يا دريم, اوعى ترمي البلونة علي ثاني*
> 
> *الف الف مبروك ليكم, و يا رب تكون هذه فرصة ليكم للحدمة, و الرب يتخدمكم لمجد اسمه*
> 
> *سلام و نعمة*


 
*شكر خاص لماى روك على ثقته الغاليه *
*Dream turns to fact :36_1_11: *

*شوفت بقى كنت عايزة اشراف منتدى واحد بقوا اتنين هههههههههه*

*بس ياترى زيكو هيحصله ايه لما يعرف مش متخيله منظرة هههههه*

*و طبعا مش هبطل رمى البلونه عليك و هرميك بالبيضه كمان :t33: *

*



يا مينا... البنات زادوا بالاشراف... اخاف ينقلبوا علينا بعدين... خلينا نتناقش بالموضوع في الماسنجر!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ايه دة ايه دة و كمان كلام جانبى من اولها الحقى يا ميرنا و جومانه و دودى و كل المشرفين البنات 

باين عليهم بيدبروا مؤامرة علينا على الماسنجر 
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> يا مينا... البنات زادوا بالاشراف... اخاف ينقلبوا علينا بعدين... خلينا نتناقش بالموضوع في الماسنجر!!




*قا كدا يا روك طيب الصبر حلو:ranting:  وهنعمل اجتمعات من وراكم بقا وكيدهن عظيم *


*متخفش يا درمولا وراك رجاله تاكل الزلط *


----------



## +Dream+ (26 فبراير 2006)

blackguitar قال:
			
		

> *رائع يا مينا وماى روك فعلا اخترتوا المكان الصح ليهم*
> *الف الف مبروك يا دريم بجد تستاهليها*
> *ومبروك يا ديانا بجد انتى من احسن الناس اللى يمسكوا المنتدى ده*


 
*ايه دة دة بلاكوتا بيبارك هههههههههههه*

*انا بحسبك هتطخنى بالفرفر عشان الاشراف *

*يلا معلش ظلمتك *

*



ومبروك يا دريم يا عسل على الاشراف

ربنا يبارك فيكم ويبارك خدمتكم وحياتكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الله يبارك فيكى يا جيجى *
*ويباركك فى خدمتك و يكون معاكى *


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *قا كدا يا روك طيب الصبر حلو:ranting: وهنعمل اجتمعات من وراكم بقا وكيدهن عظيم *
> 
> 
> *متخفش يا درمولا وراك رجاله تاكل الزلط *


 
شفتي, زي ما بدكم تحافضو على مستواكم احنا كمان بدنا نحافظ على مركزنا...


----------



## +Dream+ (26 فبراير 2006)

*



الف الف الف مبروك

مبروك يا ديانا علي الاشراف

مبروك يا دريم علي الاشراف

ربنا معاكم ويساعدكم

ويرجع ديانا من السفر بالسلامة

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ميرسى يا كوكى على مباركتك *



> مبروك يا دريم و كمان مبروك يا ديانا ربنا يوفقكم و تكونوا مشرفين من الاخر
> و تضيفوا جديد للمنتدى الجميل ده


 
*ميرسي يا مينو  ويعنى ايه تكونوا مشرفين من الاخر قصدك اخر نشاط يعنى ولا ايه *
*و خلاصه ههههه :yahoo:  ؟*



> الف الف مبروك لــــــــــــــــــــــــ دريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم وديانـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


 
*ميرسى يا جورج *

*و يارب عقبالكم كلكم *


----------



## +Dream+ (26 فبراير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> معلهش انا دايما كده متأخره سامحيني يا دريم انتي وديانا
> والف مبروك ليكم ايوة كده خلوا العنصر النسائي يسيطر علي المنتدي
> وبعدين يا روك ننقلب عليكم ايه بس ده احنا جنس ناعم يعني مش بتوع انقلابات ولا الحاجات ده


 
*لأ يامارتينا متقوليش كدة انتى متاخرتيش**:36_3_11:  *
*دة انا الى اتاخرت فى الرد اصلى مكنتش اعرف بالترحيب محدش قالى بيختبرونى فى الأشراف من اولها :new6: :new6: *

*ايوة ايوة قوليله احنا غلابه بس هنعمل حزب برضه :new6: *


----------



## +Dream+ (26 فبراير 2006)

answer me muslims قال:
			
		

> الف مبروك لدريم وديانا وانا واثق جدا انهم هيكونو اضافه كبيرة للمنتدى ربنا يباركهم ويستخدمهم لمجد اسمه:36_3_9:


 
*ميرسى جدا انسر و ربنا يباركك *

*



مبروك يا دريم وديانا

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى سمايل و عقبالك 




مبروك ليكم اخوتى وربنا يزيد خدمتكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ميرسى ليك يادريبو و عقبالكم كلــــــــــــكم

*


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2006)

طيب مدامكم غلابة, خلاص حطنش انا بقى...


----------



## +Dream+ (26 فبراير 2006)

حور محب قال:
			
		

> *مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا دريم *
> 
> *مبرووووووووووووووووووك ديانا*
> 
> ...


 


*ايوة انقلاب جامد جدا بس وطى صوتك لروك يسمع اصلى قولت له اننا غلابه:t33: *

*و زيكو هينط من اول شباك يقابله فى المنتدى هههههههه :t11: :t11: *


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2006)

متفهمونا بقى, حتعملوا انقلاب ولا ايه؟


----------



## +Dream+ (26 فبراير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> متفهمونا بقى, حتعملوا انقلاب ولا ايه؟


 
*مين المشرف العام *

*تمام يا افندم *

*لأ لأ انقلاب ايه دة احنا قصدنا كباب *

*هنجيب كباب قبل الصيام *

:bud: :bud:


----------



## ezzzak (27 فبراير 2006)

مبرووووووووووووووك مليون مبروك لاخوتي الاعزاء علي الاشراف 


وعايزين العزومه


----------



## +Dream+ (27 فبراير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> مبرووووووووووووووك مليون مبروك لاخوتي الاعزاء علي الاشراف
> 
> 
> وعايزين العزومه


 
*حمدلله على سلامتك الاول *

*و ايه دة ايه دة انت بتبارك لى ايوة ايوة عشان مش مشرفه معاك فى الترفيهى العام :t11: :t11: *

*بعدت عن القسم بتاعك :gy0000: *


----------



## artamisss (5 مارس 2006)

هاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااا انا  جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت:36_3_15:


----------



## Coptic Man (5 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> هاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااا انا  جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت:36_3_15:


*
عرفنا بلاش الصوت العالي في منتدي الاعلانات يا حضرة المشرفة :budo: *


----------



## My Rock (5 مارس 2006)

*الاخت فرحانة و بأبتسامة عريضة... ربنا يدومها...*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (5 مارس 2006)

ربنا يبسطهم كمان وكمان ياماى روك


----------



## +Dream+ (5 مارس 2006)

*:36_22_25: حمدلله على السلامه يا ديانا و نورتى المنتدى :36_22_25: *


*:36_3_16: و الف الف مبروك ليكى*​:36_3_16: ​


----------



## artamisss (6 مارس 2006)

ميرسى ليكى  كتيررررررررررررر يل دريم ومبروك  ليكى انتى كمان وانا بجد ممتنه  لمينا  هوت علشان رشحنى فى مكان  جامد زى دة  وربنا  يقدرنى على حمل  مسؤليته 
وانا  اسفه بجد انى ماردتش علطول على التهئنه  لانى لسه راجعه من  الاقصر واسوان الصراحه  وبدون  قر  يعنى من الاعضاء :36_1_21:  المهم  فالعمليه  كانت متخلبطه  شويه 
صلولى كتيييييييييييييييير  علشان ربنا يهدى الجهاز بتاعى  هو والنت ويفضلوا مستمرين 
والى ان يتم  هذا  هاكون مشرف مساعد يعنى  هاحتاج ناس معايا 
ميرسى  ليك يا روك  ولكل اعضاء المنتدى 
سلام:thumbs_up:


----------



## My Rock (6 مارس 2006)

*معلش, خذي وقتك يا ديانا و كلنا نصليلك, بس ما تنسيش ان كل يوم غياب فيه خصم من مرتبك*


----------



## +Dream+ (6 مارس 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *معلش, خذي وقتك يا ديانا و كلنا نصليلك, بس ما تنسيش ان كل يوم غياب فيه خصم من مرتبك*


 

*على كدة انا عايزة حوافز:smil15: *


* :new6: :new6: *


----------



## My Rock (6 مارس 2006)

ليه, هو انتي تتواجدي 8 ايام بالاسبوع؟


----------



## +Dream+ (6 مارس 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> ليه, هو انتي تتواجدي 8 ايام بالاسبوع؟


 

لأ انا بتواجد 48 ساعه فى الاربعه و العشرين :new6:


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 مارس 2006)

معلش مدقش يا روك لو على الحوافز يبقى كتير
و لو على الخصم يبقى كتييييييييييييييييييييير عايزين الدبح
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Dream+ (14 مارس 2006)

menooo قال:
			
		

> معلش مدقش يا روك لو على الحوافز يبقى كتير
> و لو على الخصم يبقى كتييييييييييييييييييييير عايزين الدبح
> هههههههههههههههههه


 
*ايه دة مين الى عايزين الدبح وضح يا مينوووووووووووووو*


----------



## My Rock (14 مارس 2006)

بلاش سيرة الذبح, خلاص قفلوا عليها...


----------



## artamisss (14 مارس 2006)

[size="5[size="4"] يا سلام على التواضع بتاعى  انا اهوة مافتحتش بقى بولا مليم احمر  لحد دلوقتى علشان تعرفوا ان معاكوا قديسه القرن ال21:36_22_26: [/size][/size]


----------

